# B&N Nook revenue drops 50%, but new Nook device coming!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://barnesandnobleinc.com/press_releases/2_26_14_bn_fy2014_3q_results.html

Revenues drop sharply in the most recent year, but like the Monty Python Black Knight, the Barnes & Noble Nook line is not dead yet... I did buy a Nook Color tablet, and it was actually just fine for its day. But there's no way I will buy one of these new devices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit to only having skimmed that PR but I didn't see where they said anything about a new device?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just above "consolidated results" a single sentence says " we will launch a new color device in early fiscal 2015." Very low-key. And I think I had missed the part about 2015. I guess fiscal 2015 begins after September? So just in time for Christmas.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd totally missed that they'd released an updated Simple Touch Glowlight in Oct 2013. Marketing fail.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just above "consolidated results" a single sentence says " we will launch a new color device in early fiscal 2015." Very low-key. And I think I had missed the part about 2015. I guess fiscal 2015 begins after September? So just in time for Christmas.


Depends on the company but most retailers end their fiscal year after Christmas.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

We had a refurb Nook Color, which I sold and got a 2nd gen Kindle Fire (also now sold). It was a nice device, which is why we now have several of the Nook HD 7" ones here. They became an excellent device after Google Play was added and the price drops. Buying a new one, though? Not going to happen in this house. We currently have 4 Nook HD 7's and one HD+ (though I need to sell one of the HD7's).


----------

